# Neverwinter Nights - AddOn - Die Horden des Unterreichs



## TAOO (20. August 2018)

Hallo da draußen!Mal schauen ob mir jemand helfen kann!Suche die Seriennummer der'Pc Games Ausgabe 12/06 von dem AddOn'Die Horden des Unterreichs ( The Hordes of the Underdark ) des Hauptspiels'Neverwinter Nights!Habe die Seriennummer zwar noch so halbwegs leserlich,nur leider kann man einige Ziffern fast garnicht mehr erkennen,leider.Habe schon immer mal versucht zu raten,keine Chance.Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen,möchte es gerne nachholen.Danke


----------



## AdamJenson (23. August 2018)

TXRLV-A64U3-6QJQX-MUX44-CAVVF-LHA7H-KLPLF

PWY73-HYMDX-9PP9C-9ALNG-7WVKX-QVRPA-QMYWP

WVYAD-G3EHR-XC76Y-H6DPD-KWPAH-PKPEA-WMD4G

LJA3Y-E3YKV-QVG6N-LF3Q4-RNJTD-JGV7G-UU9RH

34WJR-UTQQU-T3XKH-YPV3W-EUN6M-XQUQY-AVRMK

KVYD4-KPWNR-MVVFC-69EQF-9L6P4-4H4EH-NLWWW


----------



## TheSinner (23. August 2018)

AdamJenson schrieb:


> (Jede Menge Serials die sich ein Bot oder User schnappen könnte)



Kleiner Tipp: Schick für sowas am Besten deine direkte Nachricht, dann wird der Autor auch direkt benachrichtigt - ähnlich der Art wie du nun benachrichtigt wurdest weil ch dich direkt zitiere


----------



## AdamJenson (24. August 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Schick für sowas am Besten deine direkte Nachricht, dann wird der Autor auch direkt benachrichtigt - ähnlich der Art wie du nun benachrichtigt wurdest weil ch dich direkt zitiere



Die Serials hab ich via Google gefunden. Wenn dann hat die schon jeder Bot geschnappt.


----------



## TAOO (26. August 2018)

Hey Vielen Dank,habe es gerade ausprobiert und er hat die Seriennummer angenommen,echt cool vor allem so schnell.Bekommst erstmal nen Daumen von mir.Mal schauen ob Ich mal was für dich tun kann,bis denne.Zürück in alte zeiten,Niewinter ist cool.Danke


----------

